# F.E.A.R. 3 nur stark geschnitten in Deutschland



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

F.E.A.R. 3 nur stark geschnitten in Deutschland


Laut dem Test auf GamePro ist die Deutsche Version des Spiels Stark zensiert: kein Blut, Körper lösen sich nach eine Zeit  auf, keine Abtrennung von Körperteilen usw. also das übliche.


Jedoch enthält die EU Version neben einer Englischen, auch eine Deutsche Tonspur. 


Grüße
poiu​


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

Bitte wer kauft schon FSK18 Spiele in D?


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Bitte wer kauft schon FSK18 Spiele in D?


 WTF?
FSK Spiele?
Du meinst wohl eher USK(18)! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Alex555 (22. Juni 2011)

macht nix, die Spieler sind selbst Schuld. Es gab eine Petition die man unterzeichnen hätte können, dann wäre das Thema in den Bundestag gekommen. Diese Chance haben aber viel zu wenige genutzt. 
Der Media Markt an der Österreichischen Grenze freut sich  
Amazon gibt es ja auch, man kommt also schon an uncut ware, wenn man will.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

> macht nix, die Spieler sind selbst Schuld. Es gab eine Petition die man unterzeichnen hätte können, dann wäre das Thema in den Bundestag gekommen. Diese Chance haben aber viel zu wenige genutzt.



und was hätte diese Petition gebracht?




> Wird eine Petition innerhalb von 3 Wochen nach Eingang (bei öffentlichen Petitionen rechnet die Frist ab der Veröffentlichung im Internet) von 50.000 oder mehr Personen unterstützt, wird über sie im Regelfall im Petitionsausschuss öffentlich beraten. Der Petent wird zu dieser Beratung eingeladen und erhält Rederecht



hmm also nix 


aber back 2 topic


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2011)

Welches Spiel ist in deutschland denn nicht geschnitten? Ich glaube das einzige sind Rennspiele, wenn es hoch kommt. Daher kaufe ich in D auch keine Spiele mehr, selber schuld wenn die kein Geld verdienen wollen.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2011)

Für ale die es nicht gemerkt haben, das  eigentliche Wichtige für einige ist der Teil der News 



> Jedoch enthält die EU Version neben einer Englischen, auch eine Deutsche Tonspur.


----------



## Uziflator (22. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist in deutschland denn nicht geschnitten?


Mehr als du denkst


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist in deutschland denn nicht geschnitten? Ich glaube das einzige sind Rennspiele, wenn es hoch kommt. Daher kaufe ich in D auch keine Spiele mehr, selber schuld wenn die kein Geld verdienen wollen.


 Äh...
Battlefield BC2; The Witcher 2, Metro 2033, ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Juni 2011)

Macht gar nix ! Technologisch rückständige Games werden eh nicht gekauft (ausser der Duke) !


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> WTF?
> FSK Spiele?
> Du meinst wohl eher USK(18)!
> 
> ...


Mein ich doch 



freyny80 schrieb:


> Macht gar nix ! Technologisch rückständige Games werden eh nicht gekauft (ausser der Duke) !


 Na dann, viel Spaß mit deinen 2 Spielen in den nächsten 5 jahren


----------



## Xate (22. Juni 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> macht nix, die Spieler sind selbst Schuld. Es gab eine Petition die man unterzeichnen hätte können, dann wäre das Thema in den Bundestag gekommen. Diese Chance haben aber viel zu wenige genutzt.
> Der Media Markt an der Österreichischen Grenze freut sich
> Amazon gibt es ja auch, man kommt also schon an uncut ware, wenn man will.



Es gab wirklich vor einigen Monaten eine solche Petition. Aber warum sollte ich so einen Dreck unterschreiben? Mehr Rechtschreib-, Satzbau- und Grammatikfehler als alles Andere. Grottenschlechte Formulierungen. Mit so etwas peinlichem will ich mich nicht identifizieren.


----------



## bulldozer (22. Juni 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Für ale die es nicht gemerkt haben, das eigentliche Wichtige für einige ist der Teil der News
> 
> 
> 
> > Jedoch enthält die EU Version neben einer Englischen, auch eine Deutsche Tonspur.


 
Englisch sollte man schon können und nehme ich gerne in Kauf wenn das Spiel ungeschnitten ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Englisch sollte man schon können.


 Wenn jemand ein Spiel mit deutscher Sprachausgabe spielen will, warum nicht? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mkay87 (22. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Spiel mit deutscher Sprachausgabe spielen will, warum nicht?
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Da wir meistens eine miese Synchro bekommen, kann und sollte man darauf verzichten und es auf Englisch spielen. Sollte jeder gut können, zumal in Shootern sowieso nicht viel gesprochen wird.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Da wir meistens eine miese Synchro bekommen, kann und sollte man darauf verzichten und es auf Englisch spielen. Sollte jeder gut können, zumal in Shootern sowieso nicht viel gesprochen wird.


 Meistens schliesst eine gute Syncronisierung nicht aus - und ich mag die Rockstar-Art nicht, nur englische Sprachausgabe zu liefern, besser sollten die Syncronisierer mal eine bessere Arbeit abliefern!
Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die Spiele und Filme lieber auf Englisch spielen bzw. sehen, aber warum hast du was gegen Leute, die gerne eine gute Deutsche Syncro hätten?
BTW, ich spiele und schaue viele Spiele und Filme auch auf Englisch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## manurius (22. Juni 2011)

Dass F.E.A.R. 3 in Deutschland zensiert wurde, ist nicht das Problem. Von einem guten (oder weniger guten) Horror Shooter kann man das in Deutschland erwarten. Das beweißt dass nicht jeder Spielemacher, sich davon beeindrucken lässt. Schließlich kann ein zensiertes oder sogar indiziertes Spiel Umsatzeinbußen bedeuten, da Deutschland ein großer Markt ist.
Ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn ein Publisher auf den Vertrieb eines Spiels in Deutschland konsequenter Weise verzichtet wie im Fall von Dead Island. Ich habe allerdings kein Verständnis dafür, wenn die UK Version eines Spiels in Deutschland, wegen der Steam Koppelung, nicht spielbar ist. Ich weiß nicht ob bei F.e.a.r. 3 dass der Fall ist, aber bei Black Ops war es so. Auf diese prinzipielle Bevormundung habe ich keinen Einfluss, aber ich muss auch nicht jedes Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Spaß mit deinen 2 Spielen in den nächsten 5 jahren


Der war gut!^^


@Topic: War von vorne rein klar, aber mich interessiert das einen scheiß. Amazon.co.uk + Xbox 360 sei dank! 

Gegen Steam habe ich nix, aber wenn ich mir das Black Ops Desaster anschaue, kaufe ich mir bestimmte Titel lieber für die Konsole!


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist in deutschland denn nicht geschnitten? Ich glaube das einzige sind Rennspiele, wenn es hoch kommt.


 
Unglaublich gell, wenn man doch bedenkt wieviel mehr Unfalltote auf unseren Straßen als Amokläufer gibt. Der Tag wird kommen, da werden Rennspiele noch wegen ihres "anstiften zum Rasen und unüberlegtem fahren" verboten wenn das so weitergeht


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Unglaublich gell, wenn man doch bedenkt wieviel mehr Unfalltote auf unseren Straßen als Amokläufer gibt. Der Tag wird kommen, da werden Rennspiele noch wegen ihres "anstiften zum Rasen und unüberlegtem fahren" verboten wenn das so weitergeht


 Schaue dir doch mal z.B das vor dem Intro in NFSMW an 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Schaue dir doch mal z.B das vor dem Intro in NFSMW an


Wollte es gerade sagen!


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Juni 2011)

Das einzige was bei den deutschen Fassungen "beschnitten" gehört ist das Cover... USK Logo rausschneiden


----------



## MG42 (22. Juni 2011)

Diese Beschränkungen für gekaufte Spiele sind eine Schweinerei seitens der Bundesregierung, aber dann auch seitens der Entwickler/ bzw. Spielplattform (Steam, die das dann ausnutzen), Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, egal wo, soll das nicht ausschließlich an einen bestimmten vorgeschriebenen Standort gebunden sein (Zu alten PSX-Konsolenzeiten kann man es ja einsehen, wenn es verschiedene Lokalfassungen wie PAL und NTSC (höhere Auflösung, anderes Farbbild) gibt, aber daran festzuhalten ist aus technischer Sicht rückschrittlich und aus moralischer naja...[gute nacht ihr lieben sorgen lmaa bis morgen]). Wenn das so ist, dann nutze ich eben aus Trotz "Schwarze Magie" und wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann hab ich eben ein Problem... Aber es gibt immer noch Mittel und Wege zu seinem Recht zu kommen. Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich ins Ausland (beispielsweise) Frankreich vorrübergehend umziehe, muss ich dann meine ganzen (Steam-)Spiele dann neu kaufen um die dann ungeschnitten (aber gezwunden in einer Sprache zu spielen die ich nicht korrekt und "on the fly" beherrsche) und wird man auf diese Weise als "spezieller" Staatsbürger von vorneherein durch Bevormundung diskriminiert? Sowas lässt starken Hass in einen aufsteigen, wenn man diese ganze Steamproblematik betrachtet.


----------



## Schnibbel (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn es nen 10er kostet wird es gekauft 
Nach den Tests kommt es mir nicht zum Vollpreis ins Haus.



manurius schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings kein Verständnis dafür, wenn die UK Version eines Spiels in Deutschland, wegen der Steam Koppelung, nicht spielbar ist. Ich weiß nicht ob bei F.e.a.r. 3 dass der Fall ist, aber bei Black Ops war es so. Auf diese prinzipielle Bevormundung habe ich keinen Einfluss, aber ich muss auch nicht jedes Spiel kaufen.


Nach welchen Kriterien wird überhaupt entschieden das Uncut AT/UK Versionen über Steam für Deutsche IP`s Cut sind?
Mein New Vegas AT lief vollkommen Uncut.


----------



## Chillaa (22. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube 90% aller FSK18 Spiele werden sowieso in UK, AT, FR oder in der Schweiz gekauft.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

Chillaa schrieb:


> Ich glaube 90% aller FSK18 Spiele werden sowieso in UK, AT, FR oder in der Schweiz gekauft.


 Nein, sicher nicht...
Was glaubst du, wo die Kiddies alle ihr heiliges CoD MW2 her haben?
Ich wette, die Eltern haben es mit ihrem Kind im nächsten M_dia Mark_ gekauft 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht...
> Was glaubst du, wo die Kiddies alle ihr heiliges CoD MW2 her haben?
> Ich wette, die Eltern haben es mit ihrem Kind im nächsten M_dia Mark_ gekauft
> 
> ...


 
Wenn mans aus Ö bestellt braucht man nicht mal mehr Eltern, und es ist sogar uncut  

Naja, wie immer, Spiele werden halt nicht als form der Kunst wie Filme angesehen sondern als Amoklaufverursacher, von daher...


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn mans aus Ö bestellt braucht man nicht mal mehr Eltern, und es ist sogar uncut
> 
> Naja, wie immer, Spiele werden halt nicht als form der Kunst wie Filme angesehen sondern als Amoklaufverursacher, von daher...


 Die Kinder kommen halt nicht auf die Ideen : p
Hauptsache geil CoD spielen... (wenn auch mit Gamepad und Konsolengrafik)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Hauptsergant (22. Juni 2011)

es gibt schon lange viele gute Möglichkeiten uncute Spiele aus USA als "Gift" (für Steam z.B.)  zu bekommen. Naja, wer mit Englisch nicht klar kommt... Und in Euro ist es viel billiger...


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Macht gar nix ! Technologisch rückständige Games werden eh nicht gekauft (ausser der Duke) !


 
Dito.


----------



## mkay87 (22. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Dito.


 
Ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle ^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hauptsache geil CoD spielen... (wenn auch mit Gamepad und Konsolengrafik)


Nicht immer die "Konsolenkeule" auspacken! 

Ich habe einen sehr guten PC und eine Xbox 360, beides hängt an einem 37" Full HD LCD! Beide Plattformen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile! 

Immer mehr Games kaufe ich mir für die 360, weil man einfach nur die DVD einlegt und fertig aus. Nervenden Installationen und Registrierzwänge wie bei GTA IV und Konsorten gibt es gar nicht. Es werden auch keine Spiele hinterher geschnitten (Grüße an Steam) und Importe (UK z.b.) funktionieren IMMER ohne Probleme. Ich habe auch nur Games aus England, außer zwei drei Titel von fast 20 Xbox 360 Spielen. Xbox Live *Gold* ist so eine Sache, dass muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, aber mein Gott, 12 Monate kosten 35€, wenn man die nicht übrig hat, sollte man es einfach lassen, oder mal zwei Kisten Bier im Jahr weglassen. Wie alt ist die Xbox 360 nun? Will mir hier irgendwer weiß machen, dass man mit einem PC billiger weg kommt?^^ Nönö, sicher nicht! Man kann Games sogar noch ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen, was auf dem PC ja nun immer schwerer wird. Ich behalte zwar fast alles, weil ich mir erst gar keinen Dreck anschaffe, aber immerhin ist dieser Punkt nicht zu unterschätzen!

Der einzige große Nachteil (wie man es nimmt, mir ist es wayne), die Grafik, aber ich bin gewiss kein Grafik-Fetischist, oder nur ein ganz klein wenig, aber wenn mir ein Game Spaß macht und ich mitten im Geschehen bin, dann interessiert mich AA nicht mehr, außerdem gibt es auch viele exklusiv Titel, die sehr schick anzusehen sind, z.b. Gears of war 1-2, Halo Reach und besonders Dead Space 1-2 sind sehr sauber portiert (gibt noch mehr Beispiele). Da kann man sich, besonders in Anbetracht der schon fast sau alten Hardware nicht beschweren, zumal man so eine Konsole, besonders von Microsoft fast hinterher geworfen bekommt!

Die Steuerung mit dem Controller geht übrigens super gut von der Hand (ich liebe meine zwei Gamepads (eins im Halo ODST Style hihi)! Bei manchen Titeln muss man evtl. was ändern, aber im großen und ganzen passt das. Ich werde auch den Duke mit Gamepad spielen, wenn ich mir die schwammige Maus Steuerung der PC Version angucke, komme ich damit bestimmt beschwerdefreier weg wenn ich halb im meiner Couch versinke! Das so etwas wie Battlefield auf den PC gehört, ist mir klar aber dafür habe auch keine Xbox 360, sondern einen PC^^

Also bitte nicht immer diese "Kiddy + Konsolen" Argumente, die sind einfach nur überflüssig! Danke...


----------



## mkay87 (22. Juni 2011)

Bei Steam werden und wurden noch nie Spiele im Nachhinein geschnitten. Auch gingen bis auf die letzten beiden CoD Teile alle ausländischen Versionen ohne Probleme und VPN zu registrieren.
Achja: Gears of War 1 gibt es für den PC  Und die Steuerung vom Duke auf dem PC ist direkt, man muss nur die Präzision im Menü auf den Wert 1 stellen.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

Hab auch nen PC und ne Xbox. 
Alle Spiele für die ich Steam brauche und natürlich die Konsolen Exklusiv titel hol ich mir für die Xbox, rest PC. So hab ich die Vorteile beider Plattformen


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Nicht immer die "Konsolenkeule" auspacken!
> 
> Ich habe einen sehr guten PC und eine Xbox 360, (...)
> Also bitte nicht immer diese "Kiddy + Konsolen" Argumente, die sind einfach nur überflüssig! Danke...


 Ich habe eine PS3 = ) und bekomme wahrscheinlich bald eine XBox 360 ; )
Heavy Rain ist mein Lieblingsspiel ... Ich bin nicht kontra Konsole, aber alle Kiddies, ide ich so kenne zocken auf einer XBox 360 ihr geliebtes CoD MW2!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juni 2011)

Wie soll das bloß weitergehen.  F3ar zu kaufen lohnt sich sowieso nicht da es mit eine Horrorgame nichts mehr zu tun hat, es ist schon eher ein Shooter.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie soll das bloß weitergehen.  F3ar zu kaufen lohnt sich sowieso nicht da es mit eine Horrorgame nichts mehr zu tun hat, es ist schon eher ein Shooter.


 Klar, aber vllt. ist F.3.A.R ein guter Shooter?
Das werden wir alle noch sehen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2011)

Wer was wann und wo kauft muß es selbst wissen. Keine Nuckelfreigabe aber trotzdem kastriert, das passt zur Beerdigungsrepublik. Also wenn ich was GEschnittenes haben will gehe ich zum Schlachter oder Bäcker, naja mal sehen was die Demo sagt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Juni 2011)

Import von Amazon.co.uk (-> Spart Geld), Key in den heimsichen Steam-Client rein und das Spiel auf Deutsch umstellen (wer mag) ... 


Wer sich der heimischen Zensur beugt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (23. Juni 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Bei Steam werden und wurden noch nie Spiele im Nachhinein geschnitten. Auch gingen bis auf die letzten beiden CoD Teile alle ausländischen Versionen ohne Probleme und VPN zu registrieren.


Ok, vielleicht blöd formuliert, aber Steam wäre da so ein typischer Kandidat für! 

Gab es bei Black Ops nicht irgendwann Probleme, importierte Keys ungeschnitten zu aktivieren?



mkay87 schrieb:


> Achja: Gears of War 1 gibt es für den PC  Und die Steuerung vom Duke auf dem PC ist direkt, man muss nur die Präzision im Menü auf den Wert 1 stellen.


Teil 1 ja, aber den zweiten nicht. Der wird wohl auch nie für den PC kommen. Bald steht schon Teil 3 vor der Tür und ich freue mich^^ 

Wegen dem Duke & der schwammigen Steuerung. Habe es nur nebenbei mit bekommen, aber da ich es eh mit dem Gamepad zocken werde, kann mir das egal sein...



zøtac schrieb:


> So hab ich die Vorteile beider Plattformen


Ich wollte es schon im letzten schon Post schreiben: Zweispurig fahren ist einfach am besten! 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe eine PS3 = )


Eine PS3 hätte ich auch gerne. Würde gerne mal Uncharted 1-2 zocken, genau so wie die Metal Gear Solid Teile und God of War 3. 

Momentan lohnt es aber kaum, denn auch der PC und die Xbox 360 sind kaum noch am laufen, die Zeit fehlt mir einfach. 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie soll das bloß weitergehen.  F3ar zu kaufen lohnt sich sowieso nicht da es mit eine Horrorgame nichts mehr zu tun hat, es ist schon eher ein Shooter.


Naja, einen Shooter zu kaufen kann sich schon lohnen, aber wenn man ein Horror Game erwartet hast du schon Recht!

Fear 2 war ja auch schon ziemlich Shooter like, mit Horror hatte das kaum noch was zu tun, aber ich fand es geil, steht auch hinter mit im Schrank für die 360^^


----------



## ThorMaer (23. Juni 2011)

Sxheißt auf so einen Mist wie "Fear", spielt mal Condemned und ihr seit von sowas auf Lebenszeit geheilt


----------



## Pas89 (23. Juni 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Nicht immer die "Konsolenkeule" auspacken!
> 
> Ich habe einen sehr guten PC und eine Xbox 360, beides hängt an einem 37" Full HD LCD! Beide Plattformen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile!
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Ich würde auch die ganzen exklusiven Spiele der PS3 oder Xbox 360 vermissen.


----------



## Adam West (23. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Sxheißt auf so einen Mist wie "Fear", spielt mal Condemned und ihr seit von sowas auf Lebenszeit geheilt


 
Jepp.  Letztens erst wieder durchgezockt. FEAR ist ein Kinderspielplatz dagegen! Nur leider sind die Fortsetzungen von Condemned absoluter ****.... 

MfG


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (23. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es einerseits eine Frechheit das ab 18 Spiele verändert werden ("zensiert").
Das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich eigendlich alle Shooter nur in Eng. spiele.
Rollenspiele / Adventure oder Strategiespiele will ich dagegen komplett in Deutsch.
Das es sehr gute deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt sieht man oft bei Adventure (Floid, Ankh, Vampire Story usw.)
Aber warum nicht überall? So teuer dürfte das nicht sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Juni 2011)

Ist hier in der Schweiz zum Glück nicht so...

liegt auch an den Politikern die die Schuld auf PC-Spiele schieben bei Gewalttaten wie Amokläufen etc..
Mit der Wii kann man auch zielen lernen, wann diese wohl verbietet wird


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2011)

Der zweite Teil war ja sehr eintönig. Mal gucken wie der 3. wird.


----------



## ToPPi (23. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Sxheißt auf so einen Mist wie "Fear", spielt mal Condemned und ihr seit von sowas auf Lebenszeit geheilt


 
Ich finde Fear zwar cool, aber gegen Condemned ist es einfach nur ein Witz.

Stark geschnitten in DE? Import aus UK und noch einen deutlich besseren Preis, verarschen können die sich selber.


----------



## Anchorage (23. Juni 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Nicht immer die "Konsolenkeule" auspacken!
> 
> Ich habe einen sehr guten PC und eine Xbox 360, beides hängt an einem 37" Full HD LCD! Beide Plattformen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile!
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid.


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil war ja sehr eintönig. Mal gucken wie der 3. wird.


 

ach der zweite teil ging eigentlich.... zwar nicht so fesselnd wie der erste aber immerhin ganz ordentlich umgesetzt


----------



## Anchorage (23. Juni 2011)

F.E.A.R. ohne F.E.A.R. aber mit D.R.E.I.
Die Serie hats hinter sich, aus und V.O.R.B.E.I.


----------



## ThorMaer (23. Juni 2011)

ToPPi schrieb:


> Ich finde Fear zwar cool, aber gegen Condemned ist es einfach nur ein Witz.


 

Schade dass die Fear Teile so gehyped werden aber von Condemned liest man nix hier 

100% typisch, Mainstreamzeug wird gehyped ohne Ende aber die echten Perlen bleiben unerwähnt.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (23. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.


 Wenn du meinst^^ Vielleicht sind deine Finger einfach zu klobig für ein Gamepad. Viele Konsolen "Gegner" sind auch einfach zu doof dazu. 

Habe mir gestern Bulletstorm für die 360 ausgeliehen und das geht sowas von einfach von der Hand! Macht einfach Laune. Titel wie Battlefield, CS oder TF2 würde ich zwar niemals auf der Konsole zocken, aber gewisse Titel machen darauf einfach nur Spaß, besonders wenn man Abends kaputt nach Hause kommt und sich gemütlich auf die Couch pflanzt!


----------



## Anchorage (23. Juni 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst^^ Vielleicht sind deine Finger einfach zu klobig für ein Gamepad. Viele Konsolen "Gegner" sind auch einfach zu doof dazu.
> 
> Habe mir gestern Bulletstorm für die 360 ausgeliehen und das geht sowas von einfach von der Hand! Macht einfach Laune. Titel wie Battlefield, CS oder TF2 würde ich zwar niemals auf der Konsole zocken, aber gewisse Titel machen darauf einfach nur Spaß, besonders wenn man Abends kaputt nach Hause kommt und sich gemütlich auf die Couch pflanzt!


Dafür habe ich einen Richtig gemütlichen Computer Sesel mit Wippautomatik. Öhm ja Bulletstorm ist ja auch ein Consolen Spiel extra dafür entwickelt und dan aufn PC portiert. Ich bin ein Konsolen gegner und zwar weil durch die Konsolen einfach die Spielqualität leidet. Schwierigkeit gedrosselt eingebauter Aimbot. Geht garnicht.


----------



## lukas93h (24. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn mans aus Ö bestellt braucht man nicht mal mehr Eltern, und es ist sogar uncut
> 
> Naja, wie immer, Spiele werden halt nicht als form der Kunst wie Filme angesehen sondern als Amoklaufverursacher, von daher...


 
Achja?? Alter, wie ich mir in den Hintern gebissen habe, als ich die Flughafenmission in MW2 10mal spielen musste, weil mir immer so ein beknackter Zivilist ins Visier gelaufen ist -.-

Auch in Österreich muss man das Produkt genaustens unter die Lupe nehmen, bevor man es kauft... Black Ops gleich mal über Steam gekauft und mich über die englische und unzensierte Fassung gefreut und später wieder in den Hintern gebissen, weil's kaum spielbar war...


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2011)

Ouh Mann, was geht denn hier ab?!? Gehts hier um PC VS Konsole oder um das beschnittene FEAR3? 

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt richtig auf den dritten Teil gefrezt, bis ich vor ein paar Tagen nen Test auf Gamestar gelesen hab.  Echt Schade um das gute alte FEAR aber Zeiten ändern sich. Zuletzt am Beispiel Crysis 2 erlebt... 

Und die nächste Zeit kommt wohl sonst auch nix gutes mehr raus. Mann!


----------

